# Arrowhead Archery Sonora, KY 3D Shooting Results 2-19-11



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope that is a typo on the 2nd and 3rd place for the bowhunter class. Shouldn't the scores be 307 and 306?


----------



## TRaikes (Apr 26, 2009)

That's what I'm thinking kyz7!! Cus I shot 292


----------



## Arrowhead 3D (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry guys this is a typo the scores are 306 and 307.




KY-Z7 said:


> I hope that is a typo on the 2nd and 3rd place for the bowhunter class. Shouldn't the scores be 307 and 306?


----------

